# Some nice patterns



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

http://fibermania.blogspot.com/2010/10/kudos-kerchief.html


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks, her designs are terrific. I'd say she has a sense of humor. Love the mitered mittens!


----------



## Pigglezig (Oct 25, 2013)

Have bookmarked those, and also her Ravelry page. Ta!


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

Some lovely patterns, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Capva (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice patterns, have bookmarked page


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks - it looks like a fun and easy project.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

thanks so much Glad to visit her and bookmark


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi Mevbb! Thanks for sharing this site. I liked everything I saw there. I need to investigate some more to see if the sizing is going to work for me. I don't do 'form fitting!' I bet I can figure it out. Tootsie


Mevbb said:


> http://fibermania.blogspot.com/2010/10/kudos-kerchief.html


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

OH, I like the way that lady thinks.


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

thanks


----------

